# Dissappointing show of sportsmanship at NBAA OShaughnessy event last weekend



## Anonymous (Jun 7, 2007)

I am writing in response to the personal observation of a VERY disappointing show of sportsmanship and professionalism of the bass fishing tournament community, during a recent weigh-in held at OShaughnessy last weekend at the last NBAA event. Being a bass tournament angler myself, I know tempers flare amongst competing anglers in search of prey, often thinking they were cut off, spots were taken, etc. leaving people concerned about rule breaking or unfairness of a specific person or team. 

Well, on Saturday I decided to stick around the weigh-in to see what is was taking to win on the lake. As an innocent bystander, I was really impressed with the diversity of anglers. I saw young, old, men, women, children, comprised of multiple ethnicities. I am glad to see that bass fishing is gaining popularity outside of the stereotypical beer drinkin, white tee shirt cut off at the sleeve wearing, chewing tobacco dripping down the chin ******* that many people outside of the sport think we are. Kudos to all.

Now the turning point, half way through the weigh-in I witnessed two individuals in a sort of confrontation, becoming verbally engaged. Things got worse as the two became belligerent acting as if it was coming to blows. One guy threw is pop down and took off his rain suit. I witnessed the two arguing for a few minutes when they seemed to come to some sort of a settlement. I wasnt that concerned, but then a few minutes later one of the original individuals arguing seemed to be in yet another argument with one of the NBAA officials/helpers. Again a verbal argument ensued. At this point the tournament director looked as if he was trying to tell the two to stop or leave. Instead of the official showing professionalism and/or respect, he took off his official shirt and kept arguing. How low can one get? Things did settle down, but I was left with a very poor opinion of the NBAA circuit. This incident may seem petty or over emphasized, but I think we need to consider the ramifications it has on tournament bass fishing from the general public observing such an event. It just keeps the stereotype alive and well for us all.

The director should have disqualified and banned ALL parties involved from the circuit. As for the initial incident, the angler upset should have filed a written protest as stated in the rules and not take things into his own hands. As for the official actively participating in the fight, he above all others, is there to represent our sport and what he did, I hope does not represent where the future of this circuit or sport is headed.


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

not to get into a discussion. why did u make a new name up and make this your first post? i wasnt there but if it was me i would have told them 2 calm down or 1 they would get disqualified or the authoritys would be called and they would be escorted out and never be allowed to enter another nbaa event again


----------



## EDD (Apr 11, 2004)

I don't think NBAA had a tourn at o'sh June 2 or 3rd ( BAIT did )


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

First off , do not let this go on as having any reflections on the NBAA . It was not an NBAA tournament . It was B.A.I.T. which I am the director of . My crew and I try our best to run a profesional , smooth yet fun tournament . Needless to say , I was quite embarased as to that perticular incedent . I was even more than that , I was MAD that those 2 individuals were acting like that . 

Heres the whole story of what took place 

Just when the storm started to hit , the individual pulled up to my helper who was fishing on a point and asked if he and his partner could go in . My helper asked if they had any fish since there was still over 45 minutes left in the event . They answered yes and that they had a limit . My helper then informed them that he is not the one who can tell them if they can go in and that they would need to contact me . He is not autherised to make any decisions and personally did not want to be responsible if thewy trailered their boat and lost any fish . The other indivividual and his partner then proceeded across the lake . They were highly upset . They were actually trying to be courtious and ask if they could go back into the cove that my helper was on the point of instead of just barging in on them if they were going to go back there themselves . 

After they had gotten their boats out of the water , an individual approached my helper down in the parking lot and stated that he had a problem with him . He demanded that they get this matter taken care of right now . My helper informed the other individual that he did not see as to where there was any problem . He answered him the best way he could . That was not good enough . My helper then told the other party that they could definatly work everything out after the close of the weigh in so that we could proceed with what we do . That was not a good enough answer for the other individual . He wanted to take care of this right now . They exchanged some words and walked away 5 or so minutes later with a hand shake . About 10 minutes later , I hear some arguing behind our tournament trailer . The incident had came back up between the 2 parties as well as their partners . I stopped announcing the weigh in and walked over to where they were at . I informed them that they had already settled this matter and that it was done and over with . And that we had a tournament to run . Just after I returned to my post , I was interupted again . A gentleman from the cities parks and recreation department needed to talk to me . He needed to check our permit and also fill us in on some details . So as you can see , this was a very eventfull day and very hard to perform a professional weigh in . 

I personally know both parties involved and they have participated in our events for many years . There was no excuse for their actions . What it all boiled down to was a meer misunderstanding between the 2 individuals where stateing what you truely mean could have solved everything . I will say that both parties have been repremanded and I foresee no further problems . I would also like to apologize to everyone who witnessed this incident . I welcome you to stop by any of our future events , grab a beverage and something to eat . We appreciate having you there .


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Since all this took place, put in the rules about arguing. Judgements are final and if they don't like it, don't show up.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

I smell a rat...

First let me start by saying that Phil Carver runs the best bass fishing tournament circuit in Central Ohio. The circuit is the best for the following reasons: it is replete with friendly, curtious and outgoing anglers; the event has a laundry list of great sponsors and awesome payouts; the "crew" who volunteer with the set up, officiating, and weigh-in are all outstanding men who will go out of their way to assist you (even while they are fishing!); and the circuit is extremely competitive, featuring some of the areas top bass anglers.

As everyone who has ever competed in a sport knows, sometimes in the heat of battle tempers flair and "best judgement" goes out the window. I believe that whatever took place at the weigh in (which I somehow didn't see or hear while waiting in line to weigh my fish????) was a product of competition and not something that merits putting down the integrity of the circuit or its directors, as "Anonymous" did. 

The anglers and directors of BAIT have nothing but my utmost respect, and should be commended for the time and effort that they sink into hosting a circuit where we all get to benefit, and they get nothing in return.

Thanks Phil, Gabe, Greg, Mike, Chuck and Kenny (hope I didn't forget anyone!)


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Thanks for typing all that Mike, so I don't have to  

I have been fishing with Phil since he started running Midwest Sportsman in central Ohio 4 years ago. Phil and the people he attracts are one of the main reasons I still fish bass tournaments. From day one Phil has taken an active interest in all the participants in his circuit and helped them in any way he can. There is not a better circuit in Central Ohio.

Next, I was another person that did not notice this scene... It must have not even been that big of a deal. 

Last, competition gets to even the best of us sometimes... right guys???


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 7, 2007)

Let me first start off by saying my intentions were not to bash a particular circuit or tournament director. As a previous tournament official/assistant, I highly respect the directors of these tournaments as they make huge sacrifices and have great responsibilities to uphold including the safety of the competitors, liability issues, the challenge of releasing live and healthy bass back into the water to reduce post tournament mortality, and a multitude of other things happening behind the scenes that go unnoticed to the general public. 

It seems to me that a few people responding to the post were defending the actions of the individuals in question. Yes tempers flare, we have all been guilty of this at some point in our lives, but still in my opinion, it is not excusable. Fishing in general is under scrutiny from antis and this only fuels their established beliefs and opinions of the sport. 

My objective was to make tournament anglers aware that we are being watched, even if we may not think so. We must hold each other to high standards if we want to abolish the stereotype and continue to contribute to the future of this sport in a positive manner, I referred to in the initial post. We are stewards of our own natural resources and it only takes little altercations such as the one I and others witnessed to ruin our sport which we all dearly love. My intentions were only that this post can bring about a positive outcome or can, in the least, work to enlighten others to think about their actions while on the water.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Anonymous, your posted beliefs are quite contradictory to your actions.

You stated that it is your belief that "we must hold each other to high standards if we want to abolish the stereotype and contribute to the sport in a positive manner". 

Do you really think that publishing a negative post about an exemplary bass fishing circuit on a public forum that is visited by thousands of individuals is a good way to help abolish the stereotype? What you did makes it sound like this event was just a big hodown involving a group of, as you so eloquently stated "beer drinkin, white tee shirt cut off at the sleeve wearing, chewing tobacco dripping down the chin ********", when that couldn't be further from the truth. 

The correct course of action would have been to address the tournament directors and the individuals involved in the altercation after the tournament and spread your message. Instead, you decided to throw some of your fellow bass anglers who share a common goal under the bus.

Your words again contradicted your actions in your second post when you stated "My intentions were only that this post can bring about a positive outcome or can, in the least, work to enlighten others to think about their actions while on the water".

Do you think that naming a specific circuit and then second guessing the actions of the tournament director on a PUBLIC FORUM is a positive message? Lots of people read these forums and if you really cared at all for the sport, you wouldn't make such accusations. Instead you would do your due diligence and find out who is running the circuit and address those individuals with your concerns or try to work with them and share your altruistic views with them. They are the ones who are putting in countless hours to better the sport. 

And just a side note. The next time you decide to associate a circuit's name with your negativity, please make sure that you have at least taken steps to find out which circuit you were attending. NBAA is also a great circuit, and I am sure that they don't appreciate your "words of wisdom".

Mods, please close this post. I see it going nowhere positive. Thank you.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

It took a little over 2 years for me to see the infamous "anonymous" screen name on OGF and Redhawk wants it closed...no way! These guys turn great resources into soap operas...whats the big deal?! He's like a masked wrestler back in the day...when will he reveal himself???

Seriously though...if the initial post were made with true "good intentions" and you had such strong beliefs, whats the problem with slapping a name at the end of your post? If you took a complaint to the director and he either ignored it or didn't act on it appropriately...then I can maybe see if you want to make it known publically. I believe posting first was poor judgement and like Redhawk said, this thread is going nowhere quick.

I wasn't at the tournament or anywhere near central Ohio...but the majority of the guys who were obviously didn't see or think too much of it...


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

after reading the replies here,i tend to agree with a few others,in that the incident really didn't seem to be of such epic proportions that it required you to register and devote your first ogf post to "enlightening" the thousands of members.
i also know the director personally,and am sure he runs a great circuit and is quite capable of handling any(rare) issues that may arise at any of his events,without the divine guidance of an "anonymous" advisor.
that said,now that the other side has spoken,i will take the advise of another good member,and close this thread.


----------

